

Ways that startups are trying to attack Facebook. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/ways-people-are-trying-to-attack-facebook/

======
xxbondsxx
Talk about a linkbait headline... this is just a list of a few startups that
are doing social.

Besides, we already have a lot of the things he points out. Gmail contacts are
synced wirelessly and embedded into the OS on android, and everyone has group
chat now.

------
david_a_r_kemp
This looks like an ad for a load of iPhone apps. So much for innovation.

